# Shkenca > Shkenca dhe jeta >  Shkencetaret kthejne ajrin e paster ne benzine. Nje hap drejt energjise se paster?

## Deni_Boy

Nje kompani e vogel Britanike ka prodhuar per here te pare "benzine nga ajri" duke perdorur nje teknologji revolucionare qe premton te zgjidhe krizen si edhe do te ndihmoje te ule ngrohjen globale duke hequr dioksidin e karbonit nga atmosfera.

Air Fuel Synthesis ne Stockton-on-Tees ka prodhuar pese litra benzine qe ne gusht kur filloi te perdorte nje makineri qe prodhon benzine duke perdorur avull uji dhe dioksid karboni.

Kompania shpreson qe ne brenda dy vjet do te mund te ndertoje nje fabrike me te madhe qe te mund te prodhoje nje ton benzine ne dite.

Tim Fox, drejtor i energjise dhe mjedisit tek Instituti i Inxhinierise Mekanike ne Londer tha: "Duket shume e bukur er te qne e vertete por ne fakt eshte e vertete. Ata jane duke e bere dhe une kam qene edhe vete aty dhe e kam pare me syte e mi."

"Eshte nje makineri e vogel pilote qe mbledh ajer dhe kap dioksidin e karbonit ne tebazuar ne princime te mirenjohura. Perdorin komponente te njohur dhe ajo qe eshte interesante eshte qe ato e kane bere te gjithe kete se bashku dhe kane treguar qe mund te funksionoje."

Megjithese procesi eshte ende ne fazat e zhvillimitdhe ka nevoje per elektricitet per te punuar, kompania beson qe me kalimin e kohes do te jete e mundur te perdoret energjia nga burimet e rinovueshme si era.

"Ne kemi marre dioksidin e karbonit nga ajri dhe hidrogjenin nga uji dhe i kemi kthyer keto elemente ne benzine." - tha Peter Harrison, i cili foli per kete zbulim ne nje konference ne Institutin e Inxhiniereve Mekanike ne Londer.

"Mesa dime ne nuk ka asnje person tjeter qe po e ben kete gje ne vendin tone apo matane detit. Duket si benzine dhe ka edhe eren e benzines por eshte nje produkt shume me i qarte dhe me i paster se benzina ezakonshme." - tha ai.

"Ne nuk kemi ketu asnje prej atyre aditiveve, apo pjeseve te tjera qe gjenden ne benzinen e zakonshme, dhe benzina jone mund te perdoret ne mjetet ekzistuese. Pra mund te perdoret infrastruktura e tanishme per transport." - tha ai.

"Mendojme qe deri ne fund te vitit 2014, nese do te vazhdojne financimet per kete, ne do te mund te jemi duke prodhuar menzine duke perdorur energji te rinovueshme dhe do te mund ta bejme kete ne baza komerciale."

Megjithese sistemi prototip eshte i dizenjuar per te marre dioksidin e karbonit nga ajri, kjo pjese e procesit eshte ende e pamjaftueshme per te lejuar operimin ne shkalle komerciale.

Nderkohe, edhe kompani te tjera jane duke punuar ne menyra te tjera per te kapur karbonin, proces qe deri tani ka kosto shume te madhe.


InfoShqip

----------

